# P068A



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ran the vagcom log yesterday. 

Can anyone else help me with this? How did that cause P068A to pop up? 

01674 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271) 
P068A - 000 - De-Energized Performance Too Early - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 1048575 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2111.15.31 
Time: 31:63:63 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Load: 0.0 % 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Temperature: 57.0°C 
Temperature: 30.0°C 
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar 
Voltage: 11.938 V


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

No CEL or MIL on. The car's running fine. 

Recently got new SBC Stage 2 Daily Clutch kit (Non-Silent) and Unitronic Stage 2 Tune.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, no replies... Thanks for the help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

When requesting help, you need to post a full Auto-Scan as per the forum rules: 



> 6) When posting questions involving fault codes or modifications you wish to make, please post a complete complete Auto-Scan from a current version of VCDS or VCDS-Lite.


 



 
Once a full Auto-Scan is posted, we'll look into it. 

Thank you.


----------



## kyle_b (Jul 12, 2007)

I see that fault after bench flashing the newer ecus.


----------

